# My 2016 Crashes



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Video of some of my 2016 wipeouts... mtb and snowboarding.

Don't judge me from the snowboarding ones.. a lot of them were from the beginning of the year when i was still learning lol. 

(and some of them are for when i was just really tired and didn't have no f(*&s to give lol)


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I didn't watch the whole thing but your fall under the chairlift made me LOL at work! OMG because I always wipe out under the chair no matter what, too much pressure from all this peering eyes! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Everything that followed was inevitable after your initial acknowledgement and subsequent dismissal of the "Warning" signs!!! :laugh: 

Good show! :grin:




(....might I suggest tho, leaving the GoPro @ home. Just for a while & concentrate on developing skill & technique?)  > :laugh:

btw..... I'm with @snowangel99! All my best "fails" occur beneath the lifts,.. Getting off the lifts,.. Or whenever there's a big enough audience to Point and guffaw at said fails!) :rofl3: :embarrased1:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

he doesn't normally gopro and still eats it when riding with me. lol


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol great video. I agree w/ everyone about falling under the chair lift. My first year of snowboarding I was at Winter Park w/ some friends who were better than me. I was comfortable on greens, blue, blue-blacks but not moguls. Low and behold I follow them into the trees of Mary Jane and they went left and I went right and I couldn't get back to them. When I came back out of he woods I was under Super Gauge Chairlift. Which is black diamond, steep and all moguls. Took me 20 minutes or more to get to the bottom and a lot of it was go five feet and fall. People on the lift were yelling "You can do it." "Keep your head up." And ton of yelling. Mostly words of encouragement. It was awful.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> he doesn't normally gopro and still eats it when riding with me. lol


Haha this is true! Most of my best snowboarding wipeouts occured off camera.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

As someone that crashes a lot both snowboarding and biking I love this video. I seem to have my best falls under the chair also! Last season we were riding Mount Bohemia in Michigan in some deep snow under the chair and I just got a little too forward on the board and cartwheeled under the chair. I remember thinking "crap hopefully no one saw that" but I just recently watched an episode of Bohemias video series on youtube from that day and noticed a familiar looking person cartwheeling under the chair...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Bock_E said:


> As someone that crashes a lot both snowboarding and biking I love this video. I seem to have my best falls under the chair also! Last season we were riding Mount Bohemia in Michigan in some deep snow under the chair and I just got a little too forward on the board and cartwheeled under the chair. I remember thinking "crap hopefully no one saw that" but I just recently watched an episode of Bohemias video series on youtube from that day and noticed a familiar looking person cartwheeling under the chair...


I did the same thing in the same spot last year. le sigh


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

Bock_E said:


> As someone that crashes a lot both snowboarding and biking I love this video. I seem to have my best falls under the chair also! Last season we were riding Mount Bohemia in Michigan in some deep snow under the chair and I just got a little too forward on the board and cartwheeled under the chair. I remember thinking "crap hopefully no one saw that" but I just recently watched an episode of Bohemias video series on youtube from that day and noticed a familiar looking person cartwheeling under the chair...


Link to that shit!?! Come on man!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Bock_E said:


> As someone that crashes a lot both snowboarding and biking I love this video. I seem to have my best falls under the chair also! Last season we were riding Mount Bohemia in Michigan in some deep snow under the chair and I just got a little too forward on the board and cartwheeled under the chair. I remember thinking "crap hopefully no one saw that" but I just recently watched an episode of Bohemias video series on youtube from that day and noticed a familiar looking person cartwheeling under the chair...


I need to see said video.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bock_E said:


> As someone that crashes a lot both snowboarding and biking I love this video. I seem to have my best falls under the chair also! Last season we were riding Mount Bohemia in Michigan in some deep snow under the chair and I just got a little too forward on the board and cartwheeled under the chair. I remember thinking "crap hopefully no one saw that" but I just recently watched an episode of Bohemias video series on youtube from that day and noticed a familiar looking person cartwheeling under the chair...


POST IT!! :grin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Everything that followed was inevitable after your initial acknowledgement and subsequent dismissal of the "Warning" signs!!! :laugh:
> 
> Good show! :grin:
> 
> ...


That was the best part of the whole video...

"Hey, uh, there's lots of Warning signs and says not for Beginners or Intermediates"
"Well... I'm down if you are!"

:laugh:


Cool video and great that you can laugh at your mistakes. Also great that you seemed to not get too injured in any of the crashes. So do MTB or snowboard crashes hurt worse?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> That was the best part of the whole video...
> 
> "Hey, uh, there's lots of Warning signs and says not for Beginners or Intermediates"
> "Well... I'm down if you are!"
> ...


^ This

The music choice was also great. Made me laugh, thanks for sharing.

I'm surprised there's no swearing. If I'd do such a whipeout edit? It would beep - beep - beep - beep :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I don't normally wipe out but when I do it's always bad.
Just yesterday, I caught an edge at high speed trying to do some tail press. Passed out for a second and came back. Twisted my ankle and smoked my rear back. Man it hurts when I turn during sleep. No broken bone thank god. A kid fell in front of me and broke his arm the other day. That would have sucked.


----------

